
Steve Jobs Preparing His Farewell? - mariorz
http://gizmodo.com/5063281/is-steve-jobs-preparing-his-farewell
======
graham-miln
Is sharing the stage an easy means of diluting the impact of stories about
Steve Job's health?

Given the jittery stock market prices each time a Jobs health story is
written, this seems like good business sense.

It will take some time to bring home the message to stock holders; Steve Jobs
is not Apple, and Apple is not Steve Jobs.

It does not need to indicate Steve Jobs is leaving.

------
jsmcgd
SJ looks pretty thin in the last picture.

~~~
kylec
I wouldn't worry about it. You can't be too thin. Or too powerful.

[http://images.teamsugar.com/files/users/1/15111/34_2007/imac...](http://images.teamsugar.com/files/users/1/15111/34_2007/imac_hero_20070807.jpg)

------
Readmore
I definitely got this vibe from the proceedings as well. Especially from the
Macbook video that is all Ive. It's sad to see him go but good to know that it
will be a slow transition.

~~~
gms
I got the vibe too, however the product videos have always been mostly-Ive,
and have never included Steve.

------
rms
I think he'll be around long enough for the new Newton.

~~~
noonespecial
I was kind of thinking that the iphone was the new newton.

Now that that's out of the way, Steve's got nothing left to prove. Maybe its
time to kick back a little.

~~~
TweedHeads
All I want is a 10" MacBook Air before Steve kicks the bucket.

And a 60" Apple TV (not a stupid box, a real TV)

------
metatronscube
I don't think so really. I mean the MacBooks are a design masterpiece and what
better person to present them than their lead designer. I wouldn't read too
much into this.

------
phony_identity
Ah, dammit. Goddammit all. This is bad.

------
mhartl
I don't understand all this talk about his health being a private matter. I
sure wouldn't feel that way if I were an AAPL shareholder.

~~~
asdflkj
If you were an AAPL shareholder, nobody would be holding a gun to your head
and preventing you from selling your AAPL stock.

~~~
mhartl
That's true, but you could say the same about anything else they might want to
suppress. Should Apple hide crippling delays in its next line of iPods
because, after all, no one's holding a gun to the heads of the shareholders?

Of course, you could argue that companies are (or should be) under no
obligation to disclose anything they don't want to. The market would then work
its magic by punishing (via fewer stock purchases) those companies that were
insufficiently transparent.

I'm sympathetic to that position, but that's not the argument people make.
Instead, they place Jobs's health into the special category of "privacy", as
if that's the only rationale they need. My point is that making the health of
the iconic CEO off-limits is simply an arbitrary social norm; it's not written
in stone.

~~~
jodrellblank
They should be obliged to disclose anything about the business. And obliged to
keep private anything about any employee's health (or finances, or other
private/personal concerns).

Privacy is the only rationale I need. Steve Jobs is a person, entitled to be
happy, suffer, live in private.

Yes it makes things less predictable for you, but you have shares in the
company, not the CEO, so ... tough.

~~~
mhartl
I agree that they shouldn't be obligated to reveal anything about Jobs's
health; I'm just identifying the "private" status of a CEO's health as an
arbitrary social convention rather than an objective fact.

------
river_styx
Time to short AAPL?

~~~
RKlophaus
Unfortunately, I think you missed your window. Apple dropped from ~180 to ~90
in the past month and a half. (It's been up a little over the past two days.)

If I weren't worried about completely un-diversifying my portfolio, I'd buy
more now while it's cheap.

------
LPTS
I think the chance that gizmodo is full of shit is much higher then the chance
that Steve Jobs walks away from apple while it's turning into his vision. It
seems much more likely to me that some asshat at gizmodo wants pageviews then
that this analysis is right. Part of Steve's Jobs job (um) is to train execs
that are ready to step into his shoes. That doesn't mean he is leaving.

~~~
jm4
Have you seen Steve Jobs lately? We are literally watching the man be eaten
away by cancer. I am not sure if he has much of a choice in the matter.

~~~
hhm
Wasn't he cured?

~~~
jm4
You can't cure cancer. He was successfully treated and I believe the cancer
went into remission, but to say the prognosis is grim might be the
understatement of the millenium. Less than 5% of those diagnosed with
pancreatic cancer survive 5 years. Median survival is only 3-6 months from
diagnosis. It is an extremely efficient killer.

~~~
anamax
> Less than 5% of those diagnosed with pancreatic cancer survive 5 years.

It's my understanding that pancreatic cancer survival rates vary significantly
by type and that Jobs has an (extremely) rare type that has fairly good
survival rates.

~~~
jm4
I hope so.

